# i love every minute in my garden



## angel1237b

this is the first year for me..i have learned so much already..i am in zone 5b..saint john, new brunswick,canada.HAPPY GARDENING EVERYONE. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## veggiewhisperer

Hey angel1237b!

By looking at your pics, I couldn't even tell that this is your first year gardening. Everything is so neat and lush.


----------



## Errol

Angel, You gotta be kidding!! your first yr???? You have a beautiful garden! and I love the way you built the raised beds. You did that with a tiller I bet? Your garden is really neat, and lush looking. The corn looks great as everything else. If this is your first year then what are we going to be looking at your 2nd year?  
Congrad's on your beautiful garden
Good gardening
Errol


----------



## Tammy

I couldn't agree more! That's an amazing looking garden - 1st year or 21st year! You are a pro! I, too, love how you took the time to mound up all the rows. My neighbor did that also. I just pretty hoe a little trench, toss in my seeds, cover them and see what happens. I would love to actually make the time to mound it all up like that. Great looking garden!


----------



## angel1237b

thank you so much for the wonderful comments...i guess i must be doing ok...i did rent a tiller for 2 hours..tilled it once then made my rows.


----------



## Shannon

Your garden is beautiful! It does not look like a newbie garden. One of my goals is neatness! Your photos inspire me.


----------



## angel1237b

if i was close i would help you tammy..


----------



## stephanie

this is only my 3rd year each one is an adventure in gardening. I learn some thing new each and every year


----------

